# irc in umniki (SOLVED )

## ank

A kdo ve kako nastaviti irc cliente (kvirc, konversation,...) da prikazujejo umnike?

Napr. umniki mi delajo v vseh programih (razen v konzoli), pri kvircu in konversationu mi umniki delajo, ko jih napiem, ko poljem pa vidim samo svoje umnike, tiste, ki jih napiejo drugi pa ne.

Drugi so mi povedali, da mojih umnikov ne vidijo, svoje pa ja (torej ravno obratno kot pri meni).

----------

## ank

Ko sem naloil  Bitstream Vera fonte so problemi z umniki čudeno zginili   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Na ircu, v konzoli mi e vedno ne delajo  :Confused: 

----------

## hook

vprasanje: pa si preveru, da folk na drugi strani tut vid tvoje sumnike?

----------

## ank

Ja sem preveru. Tudi na drugi strani vidijo čćđ   :Cool: 

----------

## hook

no kul  :Smile:  ...za sumnike v konzoli sm pa vedu kuko ...sam nimam pojma zdej kuko ...dolg tega nazaj.

----------

## ank

V bistvu pa v konzoli umnikov sploh ne rabim. Tak jih noben ukaz ne vsebuje   :Laughing: 

Drugače pa sem na #slo-tech in na #cool-pc strenik pa je irc.arnes.si

----------

## zaj_tam

Kodiranje je treba nastavit na win-1250 al je winiso-1250. not sure.

----------

## ank

Fora je v tem, da moje umnike v ircu vidijo samo tisti ki majo sami linux   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## hook

 *ank wrote:*   

> Fora je v tem, da moje umnike v ircu vidijo samo tisti ki majo sami linux   

 

in js ponavad ne vidm sumnikov na linux, k mi jih folk z mIRC-a posilja ...ja, to je tist k sm te sprasval  :Razz:  ...folk itak ponavad na IRC (pa vcas mail) ne uporablja sumnikov (drugi jeziki pa kksnih umlautov, pa naglasov ponavad)

----------

## ank

Saj jaz vidim umnike od tistih ki jih uporabljajo. Jaz jih pač ne bom več uporabljal če jiih drugi ne vidijo.

----------

## ank

Hehe zdaj mam

X-Chat 2.0.6

A multiplatform IRC Client

Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r8 [i686/2136MHz]

Charset: ISO-8859-2 Renderer: Pango

Compiled: Nov 30 2003

pa charset sem spremenil: /charset windows-1250

pa delajo umniki tako da jih vsi vidimo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## my_nick

Kaj pa ¹umniki v atermu?

Prika¾ejo se ¾e, ampak pisat pa ne morem   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

